# Why is Ollie sleeping on his pee pad?



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Ollie's sleeping quarters inside his x-pen are comprised of his crate (door open) and a pee pad, food/water. Inside the crate is a soft, sheepskin pad, a water bottle, and a t-shirt of mine in the corner of the sheepskin pad. He slept and napped in his crate every day since we've had him up until the past few days and he's been napping on his pee pad! I don't know what to make of this. Should I take the crate out and just leave the sheepskin pad? Should I not change anything yet? It's so weird to see him sleeping on the pee pad. Even if the pad is soiled at one end, he'll go sleep on the other end...weird...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

He may get too warm in his bed. Mine will climb out of their bed to lay on the flat carpet sometimes. I think they get too warm.


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

After a few weeks mine used to sit on his pad then drag it around the house whether or not it was stained. All the while giving it a jolly good shaking. So I took it away and made sure I let him outside on a very regular basis.
Not weird - just a dog


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

Duff did this as a puppy. I would get really frustrated and just let him nap on the couch with me, and then take him to the pee pad as soon as he woke up. He eventually got the point where we could leave him without a pad, so we didn't have to worry about him sleeping on it while we were out. Enjoy your puppy time, they grow up so fast!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Mine sometimes lay on theirs. I tell them to get off of
it if they used it first








They also like to take their kibble to the pad and
use it as a tablecloth I guess. Funny creatures.


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm going to come off like Simon Legree here but I would remove the pad from the crate so that there's no confusion regarding soft, absorbant objects.

He's probably just varying his vantage point, getting up from a nap and settling in another spot is fairly normal, even if the other spot is a wee pad


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Soda STILL does this and he's a year old. He'll lay and sleep/chew on a clean pee pad. He is 100% trained and never has an accident at home where he uses pee pads only (at work he is outdoor trained so doesn't have a pee pad). No harm in it...


----------



## Rita (Nov 13, 2006)

Pearl did this too when she was younger and I had the same setup that you have. I wouuld change the location of the pad so it wasn't facing anything interesting and always say No! loud when I caught her there. She played with the pad and her poopy until I finally trained her to go out and removed the pad altogether. Ollie is still a baby, but that's funny hearing so many of our pups did that too. Maybe the pad is cooler and less closed in? Pearl now prefers to nap in the sofa...


----------



## arko (Dec 4, 2006)

yeah, i agree with the too hot post. 

arko goes to the other extreme where there is nothing but the cold wood and she sleeps on that from time to time. i couldn't figure it out at first until i noticed her doing this with quite some consistency. sheep wool - wood -sheep wool-wood....

i think girls may have better balance. my previous malt couldn't do it, but i have seen on several occasions arko too lazy to leave the sheep wool but she sleeps on her back with all four paws in the air. basically, sleeping like a human. it's quite a site- especially when you notice they are really asleep.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Maybe just wants another "space" than inside the crate to lay. Maybe put a little pillow or a towel as a bed outside the crate?


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Maybe just wants another "space" than inside the crate to lay. Maybe put a little pillow or a towel as a bed outside the crate?[/B]


That could be...but he has a doggie bed (aside from the bed inside his crate) he could lay in, which he does on occasion.


----------

